# How many hours we should sleep ?



## Bradshaw (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all lovely people here . As we all know that sleep is more important for our health . So I have the general question that how many hours we should sleep in the night to maintain a good health . Thanks


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

More than I'm getting now.  It depends on the person. I like 9-10 but many people like 6-7. I think a little over 8 is the average.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7 or 8.
I seem to only get that one day a week, if I am lucky!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I think most people need 7.5-9. I need 8.5-10 depending on stress levels


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I find it's hard for me to find the perfect amount of sleep.. im finding 6 hrs is pretty good most of the time but you crash earlier.. yet ive gotten into the habit of 10 hrs which is way too much sleep and still feel tired the rest of the day.. but yea, theres days where ive noticed the amount of hours really doesnt make it much different. I always feel tired anyways


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I need about 9hrs, thanks to Paxil. Never get that, though.


----------



## acneperfect (Oct 10, 2011)

We should sleep at least 8 hours..


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Lately I have found it extremely difficult go sleep no matter how tired I get. Also however many hours sleep I do get never seems enough. I was exhausted today at work, yawning uncontrollably.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

For me 11 hours is great. I feel relaxed with full of energy.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

In my sleep physiology class, the instructor said that studies show 7-8, and more or less than that is correlated with a decreased age of death. However, I find it hard to believe that people don't vary more than that in terms of what's healthy for them. I'll sleep 9 if I can.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

They normally say about 8 hours but if I get 8 hours I don't feel rested I need about 10/11 hours .


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

I can sleep for 6 hours and wake up feeling fantastic.. then i can sleep for 8 hours and wake up feeling really horrible..

Most days i sleep an average of 8 hours.. then once a week ill sleep about 12 hours to recharge.. the other day i slept 2 hours and woke up wide awake, few hours later i crashed hard.

They say somewhere between 6 to 8, with 8 been recommended.. but the older you get the less sleep you need.


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

It varies; normally 8/9 hours for the average human regardless of stress levels. 

I found if I sleep too much it has a negative affect on me. It also screws up my sleeping schedule. Sometimes I sleep 6 hours and feel perfectly normal, but usually I need about 8 hours of sleep.

There are some people out there that have a mutation on a gene known as hDEC2. They can get by with only 4 hours of sleep. Its very rare, but I had a room mate that probably had it. He would stay up till around 2AM and get up at the same time as me (6AM). Sure, he would have the normal lazy wakeup but as the day progressed he never yawned or felt exhausted (we worked together). Lucky fellow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I need 9-10.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

as less as possible


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Eight hours of sleep is what is usually recommended. I guess it varies depending on your level of activity, stress or anything else that relatively affects sleep. For me personally, I need about 10 hours with no disturbances to feel completely rested.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

As much as you can get away with.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I know as soon as I open my eyes in the morning whether or not I slept well. Try to keep track of what time your falling asleep and waking up and how you feel upon waking. You should feel energized and optimistic about the day. Seven hours does it for me. Any less than six and I'm hating the world.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

7 to 8 hours, possibly 9 if you can. Sleep is great.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I've heard 8, but I always feel exhausted no matter how much I sleep. I think my problem is broken sleep. I might sleep 8 hours total, but I'll wake up, or be woken up at least 3 times. Have to piss/neighbour noise/have to piss again.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

7 is more than enough for me but if I had the choice I'd rather sleep 14 hours.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

I rarely sleep more than seven hours because when I wake up I can't sleep anymore.
Eight hours is the time we should sleep, but it depends to the person I think.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll sleep when I die


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

8-10 hours a night to be healthy.


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

Great discussion!! Sleep is important point to healthy living..As log as i know that we should sleep minimum 7 to 8 hours...


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

7-8. i've noticed i tend to feel better when i have about 6-7 and that when i sleep longer i feel lethargic.

i've been experiencing insomnia lately so have only been able to get 3-4 hours.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Doesn't matter. However many you would like to have.


----------



## Faye2011 (May 7, 2012)

Quality 7 to 8 hrs. sleeping is enough for a human to rebuild itself.


----------



## Fallenjansan (May 8, 2012)

As per the WHO world health organization at least six up to eight hours must be taken for sleep.For the kids or children twelve hours be necessary for keeping the health better even the body becomes so sharp mentally and they are much able to do the work more with energetically in order to keep the body more fit physically.


----------



## garnislitton (Apr 20, 2012)

For health life you can sleep the 8 hours daily in a day. you can sleep eight hours the n you can fell batter and your health make better then first.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Here's a new concept that makes sense. No more alarm clocks , go to sleep and wake up when the body is ready. What a beautiful world that would be , a shame it is impossible. Unless you are retired or a bum.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I need either 9-12 or 2-3. I know it sounds odd but I'm just as rested on 2-3 hours as I am at 9-12. Anywhere in between I feel like I've been hit by a truck.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm usually up 2 days straight then I sleep like 10hrs :L


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I think 7 is good for me. Usually I sleep way too much, I noticed if I sleep 8 hours, I usually am too tired to get up so I just go back to sleep and end up sleeping 10 or 11. If I get up at just 7 hours I'm not as tired, and 6 is way too little.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

I usually get a comfortable 9 to 11 hours, but if I'm into a video game and wired I will sleep maybe 1-3 hours less.

If you're hypomanic you can function off of <5 hours per day, damn they are lucky in that sort of way.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, I _want_ to sleep at least 8 hours.

Wishful thinking indeed!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Errr I think 7-9 hours.

I get around 5 .


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

People are totally going to hate me... I can't stand getting less than 10 hours. ...Which I do, virtually every day. I dread the future when I'll inevitably have to get less for whatever reason.


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

I've recently read an article which stated that adults should be sleeping between 6-7 hours. In the study, which followed a large pool of people over many decades, people who slept 6-7 hours lived longer than people who slept less than 6 hours or more than 8 hours. 

Personally, I tend to sleep around 6-7 hours a night myself. More than 8 hours a night will leave me feeling sluggish all day. We'll see how long I live...


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I know it sounds odd but I'm just as rested on 2-3 hours as I am at 9-12. Anywhere in between I feel like I've been hit by a truck.


wow, this is exactly what I was going to say. :um


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Sleep is a luxury for me as I can't even get a full 2hours in a week..


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

There's some studies out there that show teenagers need a lot more sleep than people previously though. However, I find that if I get less than 6 or more than 8 I feel like a zombie all day.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

Oh, I'm 19 btw. Forgot to mention that haha


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

I can sleep up to 15 hours on weekends but usually average around 6 on weekdays.


----------



## Brandan (May 30, 2012)

As we all know that sleep is more important for our health . So I think 7 to 8 hours minimum in a day we should sleep, this is also very beneficial for our good health and fitness ...
sleeping is the key of a p[person activeness and mind sharpness ...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

About 8 hours


----------



## PostieGamer (May 26, 2012)

A while ago Stephen Fry on QI said 4-7 hours was the healthiest amount for most people, and if Stephen Fry says it, nuf said.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

at least 7 but should be getting around 8. More for youths


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

nitro eh said:


> at least 7 but should be getting around 8. More for youths


I, too, have heard that as people age they require less sleep, and that seems to have held true for me. When I was younger I needed at least 8 to 9 hours, but these days I usually feel good if I get close to seven hours, and seldom can sleep any longer than that anyway. More often I get six hours at most.


----------



## Cellic (Jul 9, 2012)

I need 8-9 hours of sleep.. add up the depression and no motivation to leave the house and I get 11 hours of sleep.


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

If can't sleep for at least eight hours, I look like a zombie


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

None


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

usually 4-9h do the trick for me, its all about those rem things, but if im way depressed i can sleep even several days in a row >_>


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

First its vary from persons to person.Now days unfortunately life is so busy no one have the time for proper sleep and resting which is quite worried situation.Because good sleep is necessary for good health of our body.Anyhow in my opinion 7 to 8 hours are quite good for sleep,i do exactly the same.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

Venkska said:


> Sleep is a luxury for me as I can't even get a full 2hours in a week..


how do you even walk? o__o


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

6-8hours.


----------

